# The IRS says bitcoin is FBAR-reportable, FINCEN says it isn’t



## underation (Oct 25, 2018)

“Virtual currency not FBAR reportable (at least for now)”

https://procedurallytaxing.com/virtual-currency-fbar-and-the-ripple-effect/


----------



## underation (Oct 25, 2018)

Discussion of this rather comical disagreement at Forbes.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/baldwin/2019/07/18/bitcoin-irs-takes-on-the-crooksand-the-good-guys/


----------



## underation (Oct 25, 2018)

US officials always seem to refer to any form of blockchain using that preface “crypto”.

As in crypto-communist, I suppose, implying bad intent and anti-americanism.

Yet the Bank of England has big plans involving blockchain, and at least one of my banks uses Ripple in its mobile app.

The US Treasury really needs to get up to speed on this. IMO


----------

